# Big city, big loneliness



## stefan_nordstrom (Oct 14, 2008)

Big city, big loneliness is my project about the loneliness in the city.
So far I have 20 pic and have 20 more to go.

Right now I need feedback, so pls visit my page and tell me what you think.


----------



## platano (Oct 14, 2008)

knowing the link to your site would help


----------



## stefan_nordstrom (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry 


www.stefannordstrom.com


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 16, 2008)

Well I don't know how to say this but to come right out and say it.
Your site loads very slow, as well I understand what you are trying to convey by the description, but all I see there are mostly snap shot that do not evoke and emotion, let alone loneliness.
Now please understand that this is your art and is open to interpretation, but I am just not feeling it


----------



## stefan_nordstrom (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you for the input!

(Sorry for my bad english)

Snapshots?

No, in this case every picture have a meaning.

I'm trying to find the feeling of loneliness in the enverimont around us.
AND it's not finish. 


Snapshot for me are just taking a pictures without a though. 

Ps, like your pictures on your page. Really nice.


----------

